# 6.3 Upgrade for HR10-250 -- Any Prep Needed?



## kvchief (Feb 9, 2005)

Since I'm using a modified HR10-250 not currently connected to the phone line, what precautions should I take regarding the 6.3 upgrade? Also, besides folders and faster menus, do we know what 6.3 gives us?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

I was going to ask this question also. What happens if the zippered HD-Tivo does a call in? 

I don't think the 6.3 would give us anything other than folders and faster menu's like 6.1 and 6.2 gave us.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Tonedeaf said:


> I was going to ask this question also. What happens if the zippered HD-Tivo does a call in?
> 
> I don't think the 6.3 would give us anything other than folders and faster menu's like 6.1 and 6.2 gave us.


and 6.1 and 6.2 gave us HMO and MRV with hacking. :up:


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Tonedeaf said:


> I was going to ask this question also. What happens if the zippered HD-Tivo does a call in?
> 
> I don't think the 6.3 would give us anything other than folders and faster menu's like 6.1 and 6.2 gave us.


Zippered units all have upgradesoftware=false built into them
what will happen is, the software will download to your unit, but won't be installed.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Zippered units all have upgradesoftware=false built into them
> what will happen is, the software will download to your unit, but won't be installed.


So, I assume this would be an easy thing to change? Don't know the in's and outs like you do of what it all means. I realize that when the upgrade comes I would most likely need to re-zipper to get updated functionality.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'd advise following Cheer's upgrade via slices method. software update and hack from BASH prompt.


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

What? Is there new software coming out? If so can someone provide the source of the rumor?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

Blitz68 said:


> What? Is there new software coming out? If so can someone provide the source of the rumor?


Not a rumor, it's real.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=306758


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Where is this new software coming from? DirecTV? Or is this another one of the fantastic jobs we do in here as well as the other place.


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

OK. Here is th real question...hmmm hmmm. will we able to use thye 6.2 networking software on these unit, and before you say do we know it isn't out I know just throwing this out. I would love to have the faster menus nut would like to be able to network into my machine.


----------

